# little brother wants a fly rod....



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

His 9th birthday is coming up in a week or so and he wants a fly rod. I'm trying to convince him to wait a few years but he wants one and is pushing mom for one, whom im trying to explain to that hes still just to young.

Anyways anyone have a good rod probably less than $150 that will get him started? 

P.S. i know its better to start them young but he still doesnt have the patience and im not sure he would stick with fly fishing. and im still getting it all down myself and for seeing just how much trouble i myself had when i started 3 or 4 years ago i just dont think hes quite ready. but i gotta still look


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Everyone has a different casting stroke, and even young casters can often figure out which rod feels "right" with a little stick time.

I'd take him to a fly shop and give him the chance to cast a variety of rods in that price range.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Cabela's has combos that are within your price.
Three Forks Combos are a good choice.

Something in a 7' to 7 1/2' length and a 4 or 5 weight rod would be a good choice.

I started my son on an Eagle Claw yellow fiberglass 7' 5wt. rod when he was 7.
He did very well with it and used it for several years.

At age nine, your brother should be good to go.
Just keep things basic and do short trips to begin with.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D speaks wisdom. Cabelas 3 forks combo in 7 1/2 ft. 4/5. It has a nice medium, kind of slow action, but is perfect for smaller streams/rivers. Of all the fly rods I have, and I have this one, it is still a favorite of mine to fish. It is what I started my son with. Very good choice. The hardest thing with any beginner is they want to wave far more line in the air than they can handle, or really need for that matter. Less line out = better casting and more fish. Learning that is one of the harest lessons for any beginner, but especially for kids.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates ... hasJS=true

what are those rods like? ive seen them at stores but never really looked at them. also how is cabelas as far as warantees or returning a broken rod? i like how tfo has the lifetime warantee as long as you spend 25 bucks but they are a little higher end rods to be learning on


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Never cast one. Looks good enough. 
My only thought is that might as well get a regular rod instead of a youth rod. Its easier to cast with the slightly bigger grip now, than have too small of a grip in 5 years when his hand is bigger. So then he'll have a rod that will last quite a bit longer.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Never cast one. Looks good enough.
> My only thought is that might as well get a regular rod instead of a youth rod. Its easier to cast with the slightly bigger grip now, than have too small of a grip in 5 years when his hand is bigger. So then he'll have a rod that will last quite a bit longer.


ooo i never even thought of that i just figured it was lighter and built not to tire young ones so much. ill just have to check into cabelas rods


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Cabelas took great care of my wife when we went down. The gentelman took alot of time to explaine and let her try some. Ended up with a cabelas clear creek 3wt.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

why not give the kid a cheapie rod?

Why worry about a 9 year old breaking a rod or what have you? Let the kid be a kid and earn his chops before spending the big bucks on a rod.

Save some heartache, buy a $30 pflueger rod, a cheapie reel and a half decent fly line and let him destroy them while learning how to flyfish.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

I was given a Cabelas Wind River 5wt combo for a birthday, but I already own a setup which I love. Since I don't use the Cabelas set, I started my 6 year old son on it. He's confused with it and does bore of it, but not any quicker than when he fishes with his spinning gear. I take both sets for him when we fish and when he tires of the fly rod, he's got the other to fall back on. 
I do a single nymph set-up for him to lessen the chances of tangles. I tell him to do very short casts, more like Czech nymphing...cast, let it drift past a hole, pick up and drop again. Not a whole lot to it. As far as breaking it too quick, I carry it to and from the truck, he gets it in his hand when he's at the hole.


----------



## thrillseaker (Sep 26, 2010)

try a eagle claw from wal-mart about $20, good starter rod


----------

